# Weekly Competition 2016-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F' U' R2 U' R U' R' U'
*2. *R F R' U2 F R' F2 R' F2
*3. *R U' F' U F' U2 F R F2
*4. *U2 F R U R2 F' U2 F U'
*5. *F' U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' F'

*3x3x3
1. *D' B2 R2 B L' B2 R2 B U D2 R2 L B2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2
*2. *B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U R F D R' B' U F D L' D2
*3. *L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 L' D' R' D2 B' L2 F' L R F2
*4. *F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L D B L D2 U2 B2 D' B D
*5. *L U' F U2 D' B' U L D F2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B L2

*4x4x4
1. *Fw' R2 Uw' B D' B2 F L F2 D' L2 D B' Fw Rw B' Fw' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw' F' Uw Rw F Rw B F' U' L D' Rw' R' Fw F Uw' U' Rw' D' R2
*2. *L' Uw2 F Uw2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B Rw' R B2 D R2 B Fw Rw U' R D Uw L2 B' R D2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 U2 R U' Fw' U2 Rw' R'
*3. *U Rw' U2 F' Rw2 B F' D' U2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' Rw R F Uw F' R2 B Fw L' Rw B Rw' D Fw2 Rw2 B' U B R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B' Fw2 D' Fw2
*4. *Rw' D2 Rw2 D Uw' B2 Rw Fw' R' Fw' Uw2 U2 B' Rw' F' Rw2 R Uw' F L F' Rw F' L' Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 R Fw' L2 Rw2 B Fw L2 U2 F2 L'
*5. *B' F D U2 L2 U' B2 Fw Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Rw2 R' U L' R Fw D' Uw' Rw2 Fw F2 U' Fw' Uw' U F2 U' Fw' D U' Fw F'

*5x5x5
1. *U' F' Uw L' Rw B' Bw' Rw F2 L' Bw' Uw2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Rw D2 Uw2 R2 B2 Lw2 B U' R' Dw U Rw2 R Uw' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 U' B D2 Bw Fw2 Uw' U L' Lw2 Rw R' B F D Lw Rw R2 U' B Bw' Lw2 Rw' D' Bw Uw Bw' R
*2. *D2 Dw B' Bw2 Uw Fw2 R' F' L2 Lw2 R2 D' F' U' Rw F2 Lw' Rw' R2 D2 B' L' B Fw2 L B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Lw Rw' B2 Uw2 B' U' Rw' F2 Dw Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L2 B F2 Rw2 D L2 Rw2 U' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw2 D2 L2 D'
*3. *R' B Dw' L2 Rw' R2 D' Dw2 Bw' F2 L Rw2 Uw F2 Lw Rw' Bw' U2 Fw F' Dw Lw' Dw L' Fw' Dw2 Rw' Uw' F Dw' U' L2 B2 Rw Bw2 Dw Uw U2 L2 R' D2 Fw2 D Bw' Fw2 Uw Fw L R U' L' Bw2 L U' L' B Rw2 Uw' U2 F'
*4. *R' F2 Lw' Bw' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 B' D' F Uw2 B2 D Dw Rw' R' U Lw D' U2 R' U2 Bw Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' L' Bw2 L' Bw' U F2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' R' Dw' F L' Rw' B L Rw2 Uw U' Rw' Bw D' Uw' Bw' Fw Dw Lw
*5. *R2 D Dw L2 Lw2 Bw' D2 U F D2 Dw' R' Uw2 Fw' L Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' F' Rw F L2 D' B2 R' B' F D2 U R' D2 Bw Dw' Fw F2 L U L2 R' Dw2 B' Uw U2 Bw D' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Rw Dw2 U' L' Lw R Dw2 B' Bw Fw

*6x6x6
1. *3F' U2 2B 2F' 2U L2 R' D2 3R' R' 3U' B' F' 2R2 B2 L2 2U2 L' 2F2 2R D2 3U R' 2D2 3F L2 3U B' 2B2 3U' L' B2 2F 2R 2B 3F 2U' L B' 2B2 2F' D' 2B2 2R2 3U2 2L 2B' F 2U L2 2F L' 3F2 2F2 2D' F' L' 2F' 2U 2B2 2U' 2L' 2B 2F2 L2 B' 2B 2R2 B 2L
*2. *2B2 F2 L 2L' 2R' B2 2F2 L2 2L D 2U2 R' 2F' 3U2 B' D 2U' R 2B2 U' F' 3U 2U 2R B2 3F' 2F' F D2 2B L2 2R R' 2D2 B' 3F' F D2 3F F2 2D' 2F F2 3R D2 3R' 2B2 U2 3F' F2 3U L 2R U 2L 3R2 2R' 2D2 L2 2B 2U2 L2 3U R U B2 U' 2L' 3F' F2
*3. *3U2 3F' R' 2B2 U' 2L B' 3F' U2 L' R 3U' 2F' D2 2U' U 3R' U2 2R2 U2 2B' R U' R' 3U L 3R R2 F2 L2 2B2 D' 3F' 3U 3F' D2 2R 3F U' 3F 2U U R2 D' L' 2R 3F' 2R' 2B' 2L R B' 3F' 2D2 U 2B 3U2 3R 3U' 2R' U' 2F' D' R 3U 2B' U 2R' 2B' 2L
*4. *2B2 3R2 B2 R' F' L R' 2B' 2D' L R F' R 3U2 2B' 2U 2B2 F2 2U F 2D' 2F2 L' 3U2 R2 2D 3U2 B2 3R 2U 3R B2 2R 2B D U2 L' 3R' 2F' R' 2B L' U2 3R 2R' U' 2L2 U2 3F D 2D 3U' 2U' 2F 2L 2U 2R2 R 3U 2U' L 2R 2F' 2L' D2 2U 2R D2 3U2 B'
*5. *2R B2 3F 2F F2 L2 D' 2L' 2F2 L' F 3R' 2U' F 3R' R2 U' 2L2 B 2F2 2D2 2U2 L 2B2 3U' 2B2 3R' 2R2 D2 B 2R B2 2B2 F R2 3U' L' 2R2 R' 2U' L2 3R2 R' D U B F' U' 3R' 2F2 U' L2 U' F 2U' 2L' 2U' U2 2F 2D2 3U2 2U' B2 2U2 2R2 2D' 3U 2F2 2U' 3R2

*7x7x7
1. *3D B L B' R2 D 2D2 3L 2D2 3F U2 B' 2B F 3L' 3R' 2R' R' D2 B2 3B F' D 3R' 2D2 B D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 L 2L 3L 3R' 2R U' B' 2F' 2R2 R' 3U 3F 2L2 2B 3D2 3B2 3F' 2F 3U2 3R2 R 2D' 3D U2 2R' 2D 2L' 2D2 B' D' B2 3B' 2F' 3R B' 3L' 2R2 U B' 3B2 2F F L 2B' R' 3U U 2L2 F 3R2 2B2 D' 3D2 U' B2 3B 2F2 3D' 2B' D' 2U2 3L2 3D2 L' 2B2 3F 2F' 2D2 2B' 3U
*2. *B 2F F2 2L2 3R2 3F2 2U' R2 2U2 3L2 3R' 2R' R2 2D2 3L' 2D' 3R F2 D' 2U2 3R2 2F' U 2L2 3L2 3U2 3F 2U2 F' 2U' B2 3B2 L' 3L' 2R' R' 3U2 L 2L' 3D' F' L2 3R' R' 3D 3B' 2L' 3D' L 3R2 2F2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 3B' 3U' F 3D' 2B 3B' 2F 3D 2B 2L2 2F' L B2 2B 3B' L' 3L' U2 3L 3U' 2U2 2L F 2D 3L' 3U2 3R' 2F2 L2 3B 2D2 2F' 2L' 3R' 2B 2L2 D2 2U' 2L2 F 3D 3U B'
*3. *2R B' 2B' 3L' 3B2 F2 L' 2F2 3L' D2 3U2 2U2 3L' 2F2 L 2R2 R2 3B' 2F2 D 3D' 2U2 3F 2F 2D2 L 2U2 3F' 3R 2B2 F2 D' 2R2 2D U' B2 2D' 3B2 3F2 D 2D 2U' U2 2B2 3F' D' 2B' 3R' R2 3U2 2L2 3L2 R2 B2 F' D' 3L2 B 2B 3R' 2B2 D' 2R' 2B2 2R2 R2 3B 3D 3B 2F2 U2 2B 3F' F' U 3F L2 2L' 3B 3D' U B' U' 3R' 2R2 2D2 L2 2R2 R2 3U2 3R 2D 2U2 2F 2D' B' 2L' 2F D' B2
*4. *3L D' B2 3F' 2F F2 L' 3L2 2R' 2D2 U' 2L2 2R D 3R' 2F' 3L 3U2 U2 B2 2D' 2U2 U 3R' 3B2 2F' F2 3U' R' 3U2 3F2 2R2 F2 2L' 3R2 R2 2F2 3D2 U2 B F 3D2 2U' 3F2 3D 3L' F' D' B2 D 2D 3U' 2F2 2L 3L' 2R2 3D2 2F L2 3R2 2D' 3R' D2 3D' 3U2 L2 3F' 3D 3U' 2U' U2 3F2 3L' 3R 2R D2 2U' 2B2 U2 2F2 2L' F2 3R 3B2 3F F 3L' 2R' D' 2F' 2L' 2R' R 3B2 2D' 2B 2L2 D' B 3R'
*5. *3D2 U2 R' B' 3F' 2F' F' 2D2 2R B 3F 2F2 F' 3L2 R 3U 2B2 U' 2R 3D2 L2 D' 3L' D2 3U2 3R2 2R2 3F L 3D' 3U' 2B2 2U' 2L 2D2 U' 2B D2 3R' 2R' 3D 3U 3L 2B' 2U' 2R 2F 2R2 3U2 2U U' 3R' 2R 2B 2F F2 3L 2D' 3F2 U 3R 3D' 3U2 B 2D 3U2 R2 3B' F' 2L 3L R B2 2B' R2 3D' 2F R 3B' F 3L2 2R2 3B2 3F' F 2D 3B' 3U2 2F2 2R R2 2U 2R2 3U2 3B2 2F' 3D2 2L' 2R 3F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F' R' U F U F2 R' U'
*2. *R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F
*3. *F' U R' F' U2 F' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 B D2 B U2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 L' R2 D' B L R F' R' D2
*2. *B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 U' B' R' B R2 F L2 R D2
*3. *D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D R D' U L' B R2 B' U' F' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Fw2 F Uw U' Rw' U L' U' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' D' B2 F Uw U2 L2 Rw2 D U' B' Fw L2 U' L' Fw' D2 U2 B2 D' Fw' Uw2 R' Uw2
*2. *B' Rw' Uw U2 Fw Rw Fw' Rw' Uw Rw' R B' R2 B R2 B F' Uw' U2 F D Fw' F R' U' Fw U B Fw' L2 Rw2 R' U2 F Rw2 R' Fw F' R F
*3. *Uw Rw2 F2 U Rw Uw2 B2 F' L' Rw F D U' Fw D2 F' L U' Fw2 R' F' L2 Fw L Uw2 U2 L2 R' B L2 B2 U' Rw2 B2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L R Fw2 Dw U B2 F Rw B' Fw U2 Lw' F Lw2 Uw U Fw Lw2 B' F Uw' Bw' Fw2 F R F' L2 R Bw2 Lw2 Uw L D2 Dw2 U' B2 Rw B2 Fw2 Rw B2 R2 U L D' U' R' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw' R2 Dw2 U Fw F2 L' D
*2. *Rw Fw' D Dw2 R2 B2 Uw Fw2 L Rw F2 Lw2 F2 L D2 Dw2 L D' B F2 Rw' Dw' Uw F Rw2 R' Dw2 Rw' Uw' B2 Lw' Fw U' Fw' L2 D' R2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw' Rw D' U' F D' Dw Lw2 D' B Uw' U2 B2 D Uw2 Rw F' L Dw U'
*3. *Dw2 U' Lw' R Uw2 R2 Dw2 B F Lw Bw D2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' L R' B' Uw Lw2 Bw2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Lw Bw F' R' D B Rw Fw' D Uw L' F Rw R Bw2 L Lw2 Rw2 R' U2 B' Lw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw Dw R' Fw' L2 D2 U F2 R2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' 2R' R2 3F' L2 U 2R 2U2 U' 3F2 F2 L' 2D2 2F' L 2L2 R 2U2 U 2B' 3F2 2F' F' D 2R' 3F 2D 2B2 F2 2U2 F2 2L 2D2 2R2 R2 D' 2D2 2F' R2 U' 3F' 2F' 2D U' 2L' 3R R' 3U' R' 3U' 3F 3U2 F 2L' 3R' 2B 2F' D' L' D2 2L D' B 3U L2 D 3R' 2F' U2 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B2 2U2 2F2 3D 2B F R2 D2 2D 3L B 3B 3R' R D2 3L 2D 2B2 3F F 2L 2B 3B' R2 2U' R 2B' L' 3B' 3L 2F2 3L2 3U2 U2 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F' 2L2 3F' L' 3F 3L 2B' 3F 2D' U R' U' 2B 2F2 2U' U2 3F 3R 2F2 3U 3L' U 2L 3B 2F 2U2 2L' 3R U 3R2 F U' L 3L2 3D 2U2 2L' 3R2 R 3B' L' 3U L 3L2 3R 2R U' L2 3F' 2F2 R' D 2U U 3F 2R2 B2 2B' 2R R B' 2F' 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 R2 B R2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F U2 L' R F D L F D' F2 U
*2. *U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U R B D2 U L D' F2 U' R' F'
*3. *U2 F2 U L B R2 U' B R D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R2
*4. *D B2 L2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U F' L B2 L D' R' F' U B' R'
*5. *U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F D L' R' D L2 B' R D' U
*6. *D L2 U F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 U F L D B' F' U' F'
*7. *B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 U B F L U2 L2 B'
*8. *U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U B R B2 R2 F' R D2 F' U2
*9. *R2 B' D2 B L2 F' L2 B D2 F' D2 L D' U' L D L' D2 L D B
*10. *R B2 F2 L' R F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' D U F L' F2 R'
*11. *U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R D B' U' B' L F' U2 R2 B' F
*12. *D B2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L R' B' U' R2 B R2 U2 R F'
*13. *D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 R D2 R B' D' U2 L' U' B
*14. *B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 F' L R D L2 B2 F2 L' B R U'
*15. *B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L F' D2 R B' L' U F' R2
*16. *D2 R2 F2 D U R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F' U L U L F D L D' B'
*17. *F R2 U R2 F' U2 B U2 D L' B' D2 F' U2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 F2
*18. *B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 B U2 B U2 L' B' U' R' B F' D' R' F' D
*19. *U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 R B' U' B R B' R' B' F2
*20. *D' L2 F R B U' F' L2 D' R U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D'
*21. *F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L F' D' U2 R' D2 U' B L' U2 R2
*22. *U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B' L' R D L B2 F D U2 F2
*23. *L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 U F' U2
*24. *R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' R2 F R D F D' B' D2 R2 B' L
*25. *U F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R' D F2 R2 B2 F D2 B R2 U'
*26. *F L U2 R' F' U' B D F2 R' D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2
*27. *D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U B' F' D F' L B D R2 F R
*28. *U2 B' L2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F D' R2 D2 U' R D F2 R F R
*29. *D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 F' R B U B F' U2 L2 D U2
*30. *B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' R' F' D L2 R' D2 F2 D B' L2 U2
*31. *D' R2 U F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F R D B' D L F' L' D
*32. *F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B' L' U2 L R D R2 D R
*33. *L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R D B R' D2 L2 D' L U2 L'
*34. *U F2 R F' D2 R F B' L F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U' R2 U' D
*35. *F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R U B2 D' L U2 B F' U' F'
*36. *B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 U L2 F' D L' D' U' B'
*37. *L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L U2 L' B2 F2 D B' D F L2 F2 L B' R2 U'
*38. *D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L2 R U F' L2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U
*39. *U F B U' D' F' L F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 B L2 F' L2
*40. *B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R D' B2 D' B R' F' D2 B2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F' B2 R' L2 D F L B2 U2 L U R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2
*2. *U L' B' L2 B2 D2 L' F D B D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' R2
*3. *F2 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D L B2 U R2 B2 R F R2
*4. *U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L F' D' U2 L F' R' D U' B'
*5. *F' L2 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' U' B2 L' U F L' B' F D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' U B' D L F U L R2 B2 R'
*2. *D F U' R' B U D' F' U' F2 R' L2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 R2 D2
*3. *B U' L2 F2 L D B L2 U F2 D2 R U2 B2 R F2 R U2 R' B2
*4. *F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D L' R U2 F' D' B R B' R' D'
*5. *R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R' B' L2 B' L' B' F' R D' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D L U2 F U2 L R D R F L2
*2. *B D B L2 D' L B D F D2 R L U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R'
*3. *B' L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D' L2 B' L' R2 B' D2 R B2 U'
*4. *B2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' L' D2 U' L2 F' U
*5. *F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 F L2 R' U2 F2 U L' U' L' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F' R' L' D' R' F L' U2 B' R' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F R F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2
*3. *U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R F U2 L2 U' L' B2 F2 U F'
*4. *D F U Rw' B Fw' L' B2 F Uw Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw' D2 L Rw' R Uw' Rw2 Fw D2 L Rw B F' U' B2 Fw' F2 L' Fw R D' Rw B' Uw2 F' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U' R F2 R U2 R2 U' F'
*3. *U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R' D F2 R F' D R2 D' U L2
*4. *R U' Fw' D2 U' Rw' B D Uw' U B2 F2 L2 Fw Rw R2 F L' B Fw D Fw2 R D2 B2 Fw L' B' D' Uw2 U2 L D' Fw2 F' D2 Fw' F2 R' U
*5. *Rw' R U2 B2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Fw' R' Fw2 L Lw B2 Bw D2 U Lw' Rw' Fw2 Lw Bw2 L F' U2 L' Rw R2 B2 Uw2 Fw' R Fw' Lw Rw' D' L Rw2 R' Bw' R' Bw2 Lw D2 Uw2 Bw D Dw' Uw Lw B2 Lw' R' Bw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 D' R Fw2 U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / dddd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L R' U' L U' R U l' r' b' u
*2. *L U B R U' B L R l' b u'
*3. *L' R' B R U' L B L l' b' u'
*4. *U' R' L' U B R' L U r' u'
*5. *B' U' R B R' L R' r' b' u

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (-2, -3)
*2. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 1)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)
*4. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (6, 3) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, 4) /

*Skewb
1. *U' D' L U L' U' R' U' L' D' U'
*2. *R U R' L R' L' D R U' D' U'
*3. *L R' L' U R' L U L U D' U'
*4. *U R L D' U D R' D' R' D' U'
*5. *D L' D' R U R L' D R D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2016)

... and here are some more scrambles for Multi: 
1. F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 B L2 R B' F R F R2 F' L2 U' L'
2. F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' B R F L2 R2 F' D L' U2
3. D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 R' D2 F U' B D' R' B' F2
4. F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B L2 U R' D' U2 F' L B U R2 F2
5. L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R U L2 F' D B2 L' D2 U R
6. D F2 L2 D L2 B2 U B2 D R2 D2 B' L' F' U2 F2 D' B R' F'


----------



## mafergut (Aug 30, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.65, 5.02, 5.74, (4.38), (6.74) = *5.48
3x3x3:* (17.48), 19.23, (19.62), 18.77, 18.33 = *18.78
4x4x4:* (1:37.67), 1:19.53, (1:18.19), 1:19.58, 1:28.71 = *1:22.61
5x5x5:* (3:33.97), 3:10.56, 3:30.98, (3:06.73), 3:23.21 = *3:21.59*
6x6x6:


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 30, 2016)

*2x2*: 11.67, 12.15, (10.92,) 14.48, (15.05) = *12.85
3x3*: 23.25, (39.70,) 26.80, (22.24,) 28.94 = *26.33
4x4*: 1:52.13, 1:52.06, (2:14.04,) 1:58.81, (1:45.25) = *1:54.23* // PB average for Weekly Comp (barely)
*5x5*: 3:15.67, (3:23.24,) 3:10.26, 3:13.26, (2:58.50) = *3:13.06* // PB average for Weekly Comp by 15.82 secs
*6x6*: 7:06.70, 8:05.97, 7:14.97, 6:43.70, 7:01.25 = *7:07.64
7x7*: 12:26.34, 10:44.46, 9:54.65, (9:26.40,) (12:38.88) = *11:01.82* // PB single (twice)
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:49.53
2-3-4-5 Relay*: *7:04.18
Clock*: 21.35, (DNF,) 27.52, (20.37,) 21.75 = *23.54
Pyraminx*: (1:09.67,) (15.37,) 27.70, 31.68, 41.04 = *33.47* // PB single & average
*3x3 OH*: (1:11.84,) 1:32.04, 1:26.31, (1:38.37,) 1:21.57 = *1:26.64
3x3 MtS*: 4:03.06, (DNF,) 4:06.30, (2:48.69,) 3:34.75 = *3:54.70
FMC*: *47*



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
F2 L2 R // crazy easy cross
U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L 1 + 2
U L' U' L U' F U F' // F2L-3
L U L' U2 B' U' B U2 B' U B // F2L-4
y L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U2 // AUF (PLL skip)


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 31, 2016)

2x2: 4.30
3x3: 15.98
4x4: 1:12.23
5x5: 2:19.23
6x6: 4:58.43
2BLD: DNF/37.08
OH: 23.08
Feet: 1:06.04
MTS: 1:18.61
2-4: 1:33.78
2-5: 3:57.57
Megaminx: 2:12.00
Pyraminx: 10.23
Skewb: 8.96



Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: 4.03, (2.98), 4.40, (4.49), 4.45 = 4.30

3x3x3: 16.37, 15.96, (11.64), 15.58, (22.13) = 15.98

4x4x4: 1:09.93, 1:14.28, 1:12.46, (1:15.47), (1:04.67) = 1:12.23

5x5x5: 2:13.25, 2:20.85, 2:23.57, (2:39.87), (2:08.24) = 2:19.23

6x6x6: 5:19.54, (5:19.69), (4:25.02), 4:45.73, 4:50.01 = 4:58.43

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 37.08+[21.70], DNF [1:28.28], DNF [1:23.76] = DNF/37.08

3x3x3 One Handed: 22.31, (31.78), (20.10), 24.16, 22.76 = 23.08

3x3x3 With Feet: (1:16.85), 1:04.54, 1:04.08, 1:09.50, (59.99) = 1:06.04

3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:24.97, (1:44.01), 1:23.47, 1:07.39, (55.07) = 1:18.61

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 4.37 + 16.01 + 1:13.39 = 1:33.78
[I'm sure you know how this is executed by now, 3-2-4]

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 5.45 + 12.86 + 1:18.64 + 2:20.61 = 3:57.57
[3-2-4-5]

Megaminx: (2:19.68), (1:53.02), 1:59.47, 2:16.89, 2:19.62 = 2:12.00

Pyraminx: 11.45, (6.25), (17.93), 11.21, 8.00 = 10.23

Skewb: (6.76), 7.73, 10.33, 8.81, (15.58) = 8.96


----------



## Thecuberrr (Aug 31, 2016)

3x3: 14.98, 16.22, (18.13), 15.86, (14.53) = 15.69 
3x3 FMC = 57
2x2: (12.34), (5.30), 7.13, 6.12, 6.49 = 6.58 
Pyraminx: 10.29, 9.13, 10.07, (5.00), (14.73) = 9.83 
Sq1: 28.18, (24.36), 57.52, (59.38), 44.94 = 43.55


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2016)

*3x3x3 Feet*: (3:59.52), 3:53.50, (2:31.30), 2:37.79, 2:43.00 = *3:04.77 *Looking good for the 4:00 hard cut on Saturday, but not so good for the 2:30 soft cut.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (2:30.42), DNF (5:13.13), 2:50.83 = *2:50.83

Megaminx*: (DNF), 5:58.94, 7:39.49, (5:54.86), 7:55.29 = *7:11.24

5x5x5*: 4:20.05, (4:00.63), 4:21.73, (4:21.86), 4:09.45 = *4:17.08

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (15:29.60), DNF (20:29.02), DNF (15:04.83) = *DNF *I've got some work to do.


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 31, 2016)

SQ1 1. 34.56 2. 1:09.72 3. 40.30 4. 56.12 5. 29.21 AVG:43.66
Skewb:1. 6.45 2. 6.55 3. 7.97 4. 10.23 5. 5.63 AVG:6.99
OH:1. 34.54 2. 26.20 3. 28.28 4. 24.88 5. 23.70 AVG:26.46
Pyra:1. 7.45 2. 4.96 3. 7.70 4. 4.04 5. 5.60 AVG:6.01


----------



## Berd (Aug 31, 2016)

FMC: 30



Spoiler: Solution



So I had this skeleton to ab5c + an L2:
D R D2 B' R2 B R2 L D2 B' D' B' D2 B' L D L D (18)
I then solved 2 corners with R' D' R U' R' D R U, inserting where the asterix is:

D R * D2 B' R2 B R2 L D2 B' D' B' D2 B' L D L D
This resulted in 4 moves canceling (I think!)!
So to ab3c + L2 is:
R U' R' D R U D2 B' R2 B R2 L D2 B' D' B' D2 B' L D L D (22)

I then solved the last 3 corners with L F L' B L F' L' B', inserting where the hashtag is:
R U' R' D R U D2 B' R2 B R2 L D2 # B' D' B' D2 B' L D L
The last B' goes with the B' from the skeleton, to create B2, canceling 1 move (again, I think.).

This gives me:
R U' R' D R U D2 B' R2 B R2 L D2 L F L' B L F' L' B2 D' B' D2 B' L D L D (29)

Then I just need to finish with L2, giving me this:

R U' R' D R U D2 B' R2 B R2 L D2 L F L' B L F' L' B2 D' B' D2 B' L D L D L2 (30)


----------



## muchacho (Sep 1, 2016)

*2x2:* (8.04), (6.52), 6.65, 6.63, 6.94 = *6.74*
*3x3:* 23.89, 17.83, 21.57, (24.46), (16.49) = *21.09
3x3OH:* 48.49, (32.35), 38.08, 51.60, (56.86) = *46.05*


----------



## Awder (Sep 1, 2016)

2x2: 7.62 = 8.02, (7.09), 7.31, (8.85), 7.53
3x3: 20.86 = 20.86, (19.41), 22.03, (24.57), 19.71
4x4: 1:58.26 = (3:13.42), (1:46.35), 2:00.80, 1:52.12, 2:01.86
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:43.81
Pyraminx: 8.48 = 8.21, 7.25, 10.00, (10.15), (6.53)


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2016)

*3x3*: 13.13, 13.99, (16.50), 14.08, (11.75) = 13.73
Bad.

*5x5*: 1:41.00, 1:40.15, (1:37.91), (1:50.66), 1:39.10 = 1:40.08
Awful average. Should be 5-6 seconds faster.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

3BLD: 36.39, DNF(43.54),DNF(48.75)=36.39//
3x3:12.87, 18.35, 23.17,17.86, 17.36=17.86//


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 3, 2016)

3x3: 21.12, 24.14, (DNF), 23.27, (20.04) = Average is 22.85
2x2: (10.68), (7.40), 7.63, 7.42, 7.86 = Average is 7.64
3x3 One Handed: 42.48, (40.54), 43.43, 43.32, (45.55) = Averages is 43.08
Megaminx: 3:12.78, (3:51.27), (2:51.71), 3:21.64, 3:02.82 = Average is 3:12.42 (PB Single and Average)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 3, 2016)

There seems to be a problem with the website. I entered a 28 move FMC solution and it says that it's 26 moves

Edit: changed u moves to UW so now itso correct


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 3, 2016)

*2x2 Blindfolded:* 14.89,14.12, 15.80 = *14.12
*
*3x3 Blindfolded: *54.55, DNF(35.32),DNF(42.88) *= **54.55*

*2x2: *3.45, (1.70), 2.03, (4.02+), 3.13 = *2.87*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2016)

*2X2X2*: 8.42 7.87 7.83 (11.86) (7.81) = *8.04
3X3X3:* 19.58 (14.33) 17.70 (20.07) 18.40 = *18.56
4x4x4:* 1:35.51 (1:32.84) 1:34.56 1:34.75 (1:36.68) = *1:34.94* // My most consistent 4X4 avg ever


----------



## charlesmgb5 (Sep 5, 2016)

*2x2x2: *3.85, 1.97, 2.74, 3.62, 1.97 = *2.78
3x3x3: *8.70, 7.17, 10.33, 13.71, 8.65 = *9.23
4x4x4: *53.77, 49.60, 46.16, 42.79, 41.25 =* 46.18
2-4 Relay: 51.79
2x2x2 Blindfolded: *15.19, 15.62, 15.25 =* 15.19
3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:31.22, DNF, 1:19.54 = *1:19.54
3x3x3 One Handed:* 20.63, 14.37, 18.16, 16.14, 15.89 =* 16.73
Clock: *10.55, DNF, 11.36, 7.88, 8.84 = *10.25*
*Megaminx:* 1:18.30, 1:22.49, 1:21.51, 1:22.81, 1:15.06 =* 1:20.77
Pyraminx:* 14.78, 3.61, 6.39, 5.40, 5.84 =* 5.88
Square-1: *17.63, 16.53, 20.99, 17.30, 13.77 =* 17.15
Skewb:* 15.00, 12.51, 13.00, 13.22, 6.30 = *12.91*


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 6, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.40, 6.53, (7.04), (5.80), 5.83-> *6.25
3x3x3:* 15.73, 15.66, (26.40), 17.67, (13.47)-> *16.35
4x4x4:* 1:11.97, (1:10.04), 1:14.90, 1:16.48, (1:17.61)-> *1:14.45
5x5x5:* 2:30.63, 2:41.16, (2:41.47), 2:26.99, (2:21.29)-> *2:32.93
7x7x7:* 9:38.94, (8:09.27), 8:57.34, 9:15.21, (DNF)-> *9:17.16
2x2x2BLD:* 1:08.25, 1:08.49, 1:19.91-> *1:08.25
3x3x3BLD:* 4:39.95, 3:15.34, 4:04.09-> *3:15.34
3x3x3OH:* 34.19, 37.64, 37.82, (DNF), (32.48)-> *36.55
3x3 MTS:* 1:48.92, 1:46.75, (1:54.83), 1:24.23, (1:23.34)-> *1:39.97
234*-> *1:55.09
2345*-> *4:52.19
megaminx:* 2:41.16, (2:35.67), 2:42.62, 2:43.03, (2:57.45)-> *2:42.27
sq-1:* 39.38, (1:01.60), 41.80, 58.36, (38.83)-> *46.51
skewb:* 7.78, (5.76), (12.75), 6.97, 6.49-> *7.08

FMC:* 29 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R F' R' F L2 F' R F L2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 F L2 D' L D2 B2 D' L D L D B' L' B L

R * D' R2 ** F' R2 F //2x2x2
D' L D2 B2 //2x2x3
D' L D L D //f2l-1 and 1x2x2 block
B' L' B L //orient edges

insertions: * F' R' F L2 F' R F L2 (0 moves cancelation)
** L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F (6 moves cancelation)


----------



## Alea (Sep 6, 2016)

2x2: (10.13+), (6.53), 7.99, 10.02, 8.40+ =>*8.81*
3x3: 17.96, 20.30, 20.51, (23.63), (14.05) =>*19.59*
4x4: (1:20.73), 1:30.83, (1:51.07), 1:35.56, 1:30.62=> *1:32.34*
5x5: 5:11.76, (6:06.67), 5:18.52, (5:00.32), 5:17.04=> *5:15.78*
OH: 31.96, (29.04), (DNF(51.97)), 34.25, 31.91=> *32.71*
Relay 2-3-4: *2:04.71*
Relay 2-3-4-5: DNF
Mega: 2:51.22, (2:44.30), 2:48.72, (3:04.76), 3:04.08=> *2:54.68*
Pyra: 9.15, 10.54, (7.41), (11.41), 9.37 => *9.69*
Skewb: 16.28, (16.58), 16.31, (12.93), 13.37=> *15.33
*
I didn't pay enough attention as it was my first time, and by mistake I wrote down those times on the website for the results, but for the comp of next week, sorry.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 6, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.19, (3.99), 4.68, (7.40), 4.84 = *5.24
3x3:* (18.28), 17.79, 15.82, 15.76, (15.39) = *16.46
4x4:* 1:15.17, (1:08.83), 1:12.94, (1:26.23), 1:17.56 = *1:15.23* //pb ao5
*5x5:* 3:13.31, 3:23.72, (3:25.15), 3:12.91, (2:57.17) = *3:16.65
2BLD:* 1:10.12, 1:13.96, 1:04.80 = *1:04.80
3BLD:* 3:40.63, DNF(4:20.00), DNF(3:26.02) = *3:40.63* //pb single
*OH:* (35.72), (24.45), 26.44, 27.16, 27.88 = *27.16
Feet:* (DNF(5:53.10)), 5:53.88, (4:40.68), 5:32.93, 7:13.66 = *6:13.49
MTS:* 2:49.96, (3:27.07), 3:21.78, 2:02.77, (1:34.98) = *2:44.84
2-4:* *1:43.48
2-5:* *5:15.89
Mega: *(2:38.19), (3:56.30), 3:20.45, 3:13.64, 3:05.35* = 3:13.15
Pyra:* 10.02, 7.87, (12.68), 6.18, (4.92) = *8.03
FMC:* *29 *//first sub30 ever, pb



Spoiler: solution



R' U R2 F' //EO (4/4)
D R' D2 (D) //2x2x2 (4/8)
R U2 B2 R' B2 R2 //2x2x3 (6/14)
(U' B2 U2 B2) //F2L-1 (4/18)
(U R' U R U2) //to L3C (5/23)

skeleton: R' U R2 F' D R' D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' B2 U2 B2 U D' (23 moves)

But looking at that skeleton after CO+EO there was a much easier way to do the same:

R' U R2 F' D @ R' D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U' R D' R2 U2 R2 (21 moves)

@ = R2 [F, R' B2 R] R2

Solution: R' U R2 F' D R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U' R D' R2 U2 R2 (29 moves)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 6, 2016)

Results week 35: close for first place, congrats to Torch, YouCubing and charlesmgb!

*2x2x2*(42)

 2.05 WACWCA
 2.36 RWL
 2.69 hssandwich
 2.78 charlesmgb5
 2.87 the super cuber
 3.04 G2013
 3.12 cuberkid10
 3.24 FastCubeMaster
 3.48 Isaac Lai
 3.60 JustinTimeCuber
 3.68 pantu2000
 4.07 Torch
 4.25 YouCubing
 4.25 TcubesAK
 4.29 GenTheThief
 4.48 connorlacrosse
 4.65 therubikscombo
 4.67 JSChae
 4.86 Tx789
 5.24 sqAree
 5.47 mafergut
 5.56 MonteCuber
 5.59 Neel Gore
 5.94 LostGent
 6.25 Bogdan
 6.58 Thecuberrr
 6.66 LipeCarneiro
 6.74 muchacho
 7.36 username...
 7.44 h2f
 7.62 Awder
 7.64 Abhay Singh Tomar
 7.77 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.04 MarcelP
 8.44 1davey29
 8.78 Bubbagrub
 8.80 Alea
 11.11 RyuKagamine
 11.72 Jacck
 12.21 arbivara
 12.77 Shaky Hands
 16.41 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.23 charlesmgb5
 9.56 hssandwich
 9.63 cuberkid10
 10.51 RWL
 10.77 pantu2000
 11.21 JustinTimeCuber
 11.85 Torch
 12.28 G2013
 12.34 Keroma12
 13.12 TcubesAK
 13.52 JSChae
 13.73 pjk
 13.80 therubikscombo
 14.30 YoAkshYo
 14.71 LostGent
 14.79 Neel Gore
 14.85 YouCubing
 15.69 Thecuberrr
 15.90 MonteCuber
 15.97 GenTheThief
 16.35 Bogdan
 16.46 sqAree
 16.71 Tx789
 17.19 LipeCarneiro
 17.86 Daniel Lin
 18.56 MarcelP
 18.78 mafergut
 18.85 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.59 Alea
 20.87 Awder
 21.10 muchacho
 22.40 h2f
 22.84 Abhay Singh Tomar
 22.88 Bubbagrub
 23.72 hagner
 25.27 connorlacrosse
 26.33 Shaky Hands
 27.33 Pragitya
 28.07 arbivara
 30.97 Jacck
 32.48 theos
 33.62 RyuKagamine
 36.88 username...
 38.99 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 41.41 Isaac Lai
 42.71 G2013
 46.18 charlesmgb5
 47.95 pantu2000
 51.16 hssandwich
 53.81 Keroma12
 56.49 Torch
 59.26 JustinTimeCuber
 1:01.36 YouCubing
 1:07.89 LipeCarneiro
 1:12.22 GenTheThief
 1:14.45 Bogdan
 1:15.06 Neel Gore
 1:15.22 sqAree
 1:18.57 YoAkshYo
 1:21.09 h2f
 1:22.61 mafergut
 1:25.63 LostGent
 1:31.63 Bubbagrub
 1:32.34 Alea
 1:34.94 MarcelP
 1:54.33 Shaky Hands
 1:58.26 Awder
 1:58.47 RyuKagamine
 1:59.26 Jacck
 2:06.20 connorlacrosse
 2:08.73 MatsBergsten
 2:50.28 theos
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:30.50 Keroma12
 1:37.64 Torch
 1:38.51 pantu2000
 1:39.90 Isaac Lai
 1:40.08 pjk
 1:51.87 YouCubing
 2:02.38 JustinTimeCuber
 2:11.70 Neel Gore
 2:19.22 GenTheThief
 2:32.93 Bogdan
 3:00.26 RyuKagamine
 3:13.06 Shaky Hands
 3:16.65 sqAree
 3:20.32 Jacck
 3:21.58 mafergut
 3:52.84 LostGent
 4:14.49 MatsBergsten
 4:17.08 One Wheel
 4:36.71 connorlacrosse
 5:15.77 Alea
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:06.80 Keroma12
 3:13.89 Torch
 3:51.14 YouCubing
 4:58.43 GenTheThief
 5:43.81 RyuKagamine
 5:48.04 Jacck
 7:07.64 Shaky Hands
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:33.17 Keroma12
 5:58.01 YouCubing
 8:46.97 Jacck
 9:17.16 Bogdan
11:01.82 Shaky Hands
11:17.74 MichaelErskine
14:11.24 LostGent
 DNF RyuKagamine
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.73 charlesmgb5
 18.73 pantu2000
 21.45 YoAkshYo
 22.14 RWL
 22.14 Torch
 23.08 GenTheThief
 24.01 hssandwich
 26.05 Keroma12
 26.45 Jake Donnelly
 27.16 sqAree
 28.10 JSChae
 28.42 YouCubing
 29.76 JustinTimeCuber
 32.71 Alea
 36.54 G2013
 36.55 Bogdan
 39.55 LipeCarneiro
 39.80 Bubbagrub
 43.08 Abhay Singh Tomar
 46.06 muchacho
 54.33 RyuKagamine
 1:04.40 LostGent
 1:15.78 Jacck
 1:26.64 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:06.04 GenTheThief
 3:04.76 One Wheel
 3:05.48 YouCubing
 3:11.52 Jacck
 5:19.99 RyuKagamine
 6:13.49 sqAree
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.21 hssandwich
 14.12 the super cuber
 15.19 charlesmgb5
 17.24 h2f
 18.33 Torch
 20.51 YouCubing
 21.06 MatsBergsten
 26.82 JSChae
 37.08 GenTheThief
 40.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:04.80 sqAree
 1:08.25 Bogdan
 1:10.32 Jacck
 1:47.06 TcubesAK
 2:50.83 One Wheel
 4:30.91 RyuKagamine
 DNF G2013
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 36.39 Daniel Lin
 54.55 the super cuber
 1:10.18 Torch
 1:11.27 h2f
 1:15.58 hssandwich
 1:18.48 MatsBergsten
 1:19.54 charlesmgb5
 1:21.81 Keroma12
 1:35.13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:55.84 YouCubing
 3:02.73 Jacck
 3:15.34 Bogdan
 3:35.80 YoAkshYo
 3:40.63 sqAree
 DNF G2013
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:46.56 MatsBergsten
 9:14.55 Keroma12
10:46.14 Jacck
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:58.40 Keroma12
23:09.82 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

19/24 (51:28)  kamilprzyb
12/16 (55:56)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/16 (54:42)  Keroma12
6/10 (56:10)  Jacck
7/13 (57:29)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 5:03)  G2013
1/2 (12:32)  YoAkshYo
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 44.28 Torch
 50.93 G2013
 1:18.61 GenTheThief
 1:39.97 Bogdan
 1:50.10 YouCubing
 1:54.44 Jacck
 2:33.90 MatsBergsten
 2:44.84 sqAree
 3:54.70 Shaky Hands
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 51.79 charlesmgb5
 1:06.01 G2013
 1:14.88 Torch
 1:17.96 YouCubing
 1:33.78 GenTheThief
 1:39.56 LipeCarneiro
 1:43.48 sqAree
 1:52.59 LostGent
 1:55.09 Bogdan
 2:00.51 h2f
 2:43.81 Awder
 2:49.53 Shaky Hands
 2:55.63 Jacck
 3:14.13 MatsBergsten
 3:30.27 RyuKagamine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:54.61 Torch
 3:19.00 G2013
 3:42.66 YouCubing
 3:57.57 GenTheThief
 4:52.19 Bogdan
 5:15.89 sqAree
 5:42.36 LostGent
 6:19.67 RyuKagamine
 6:20.45 Jacck
 7:04.18 Shaky Hands
*Magic*(2)

 0.78 JSChae
 DNF Torch
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.47 JSChae
 7.12 Torch
*Skewb*(19)

 3.35 connorlacrosse
 4.00 hssandwich
 5.84 Rcuber123
 6.70 Tx789
 6.99 Jake Donnelly
 7.08 Bogdan
 7.45 pantu2000
 7.69 YouCubing
 8.04 Torch
 8.13 h2f
 8.96 GenTheThief
 9.20 JustinTimeCuber
 12.91 charlesmgb5
 15.13 LostGent
 15.32 Alea
 21.22 Bubbagrub
 22.00 Jacck
 26.05 RyuKagamine
 33.68 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 8.25 JSChae
 10.25 charlesmgb5
 11.77 YouCubing
 19.13 Torch
 23.54 Shaky Hands
 25.62 Jacck
 47.05 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.55 Rcuber123
 4.09 hssandwich
 5.37 pantu2000
 5.44 YouCubing
 5.88 charlesmgb5
 6.00 Jake Donnelly
 6.63 Torch
 8.02 sqAree
 8.49 Awder
 8.69 Tx789
 8.81 connorlacrosse
 9.69 Alea
 9.81 username...
 9.83 Thecuberrr
 10.22 GenTheThief
 16.85 Jacck
 16.89 LostGent
 16.94 MonteCuber
 25.59 RyuKagamine
 27.67 MatsBergsten
 33.47 Shaky Hands
*Megaminx*(16)

 1:01.96 Isaac Lai
 1:20.77 charlesmgb5
 1:39.58 Torch
 1:41.40 YouCubing
 1:54.28 LipeCarneiro
 2:11.99 GenTheThief
 2:19.76 YoAkshYo
 2:42.27 Bogdan
 2:54.67 Alea
 3:12.41 Abhay Singh Tomar
 3:13.15 sqAree
 4:06.71 RyuKagamine
 4:14.43 Jacck
 4:27.32 h2f
 4:48.77 theos
 7:11.24 One Wheel
*Square-1*(15)

 11.41 Raptor56
 17.15 charlesmgb5
 17.80 YouCubing
 18.56 therubikscombo
 32.32 Torch
 36.89 LipeCarneiro
 40.96 JustinTimeCuber
 43.55 Thecuberrr
 43.66 Jake Donnelly
 45.11 Bubbagrub
 46.51 Bogdan
 1:10.77 YoAkshYo
 1:11.08 connorlacrosse
 1:43.95 Jacck
 2:41.82 LostGent
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 Rcuber123
29 Jacck
29 okayama
29 sqAree
29 Bogdan
30 Berd
31 fabdabs1234
47 Shaky Hands
50 RyuKagamine
51 theos
56 YouCubing
57 Thecuberrr

*Contest results*

309 Torch
304 YouCubing
268 charlesmgb5
229 Jacck
228 Keroma12
220 GenTheThief
216 hssandwich
214 Bogdan
197 sqAree
191 pantu2000
179 G2013
159 JustinTimeCuber
134 MatsBergsten
131 LostGent
119 LipeCarneiro
117 h2f
116 RyuKagamine
113 YoAkshYo
112 RWL
110 Isaac Lai
110 JSChae
101 Shaky Hands
97 Deri Nata Wijaya
95 connorlacrosse
92 Neel Gore
91 Alea
83 cuberkid10
82 Thecuberrr
82 Tx789
79 the super cuber
79 therubikscombo
77 TcubesAK
72 mafergut
65 Jake Donnelly
64 Awder
63 Bubbagrub
63 Rcuber123
58 kamilprzyb
58 MonteCuber
57 pjk
49 Abhay Singh Tomar
45 MarcelP
44 Daniel Lin
44 WACWCA
43 muchacho
37 FastCubeMaster
34 One Wheel
32 username...
31 theos
21 okayama
19 Raptor56
17 Berd
16 fabdabs1234
14 arbivara
13 hagner
10 MichaelErskine
10 1davey29
10 Pragitya


----------



## sqAree (Sep 6, 2016)

Heh, until when should I have posted to be sure my results are included? The last two weeks it was fine like that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 7, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Heh, until when should I have posted to be sure my results are included? The last two weeks it was fine like that.


In principle midnight (UTC) between Monday and Tuesday. That's when the automatic
site closes. But it's ok longer than that including posting after I have given the results
if you sat solving when that happened. (And perhaps a little more if you just forgot
posting). 

But why not aim at doing the last solves (and entering results) during Monday? Then 
I don't have to check and recalculate .


----------



## sqAree (Sep 7, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> In principle midnight (UTC) between Monday and Tuesday. That's when the automatic
> site closes. But it's ok longer than that including posting after I have given the results
> if you sat solving when that happened. (And perhaps a little more if you just forgot
> posting).
> ...



Well, I posted my results here 2 hours before you posted the final results. Of course it's not a problem, I was just a bit disappointed to see my results not included after having spent some time with the weekly comp.

Having said this, I'm aware it was very late anyway and I will try to post my results until midnight in the future!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 7, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Well, I posted my results here 2 hours before you posted the final results. Of course it's not a problem, I was just a bit disappointed to see my results not included after having spent some time with the weekly comp.
> 
> Having said this, I'm aware it was very late anyway and I will try to post my results until midnight in the future!



Ho ho ho!! Have I missed some results???
Oh, now I see, I missed your whole post, sorry. I thought number 20 was the last so I downloaded
only the first page. Of course I'll add yours too, that was just a slip of mine. Now I understand your
question better . Top 10 too


----------

